# Welcome to our Newest Moderators



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 10, 2007)

I got kind of busy and forgot a bit of protocol.

I want to say welcome and thank you to a few new moderators: Bill Brown, Randy Snyder, and Vic Bottomly. They were vetted through the other moderators who uniformly agreed the men had demonstrated the disposition necessary for the task.

Chris Rhoades recently "retired" and I wanted to say Bravo Zulu (job well done) for the time he served as a moderator.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 10, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I got kind of busy and forgot a bit of protocol.
> 
> I want to say welcome and thank you to a few new moderators: Bill Brown, Randy Snyder, and Vic Bottomly. They were vetted through the other moderators who uniformly agreed the men had demonstrated the disposition necessary for the task.
> 
> Chris Rhoades recently "retired" and I wanted to say Bravo Zulu (job well done) for the time he served as a moderator.




A wise choice indeed and hats off to Chris for a job well done!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > I got kind of busy and forgot a bit of protocol.
> ...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 10, 2007)

They know the secret handshake and all the secrets now.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for your trust guys. I count it a very big privilege to be counted among you all. You all have helped us learn so much. While I am here let me put in a plug for a few Journals I have grown to Love. The 'Reformed Baptist Theological Review' Rich Barcellos edits and the 'Confessional Presbyterian' that Chris Coldwell edits. I would add links but I have to run right now. 

Thanks for the privilege to serve you guys.....

In Christ's Kingdom and Love,
Randy


----------



## turmeric (Aug 10, 2007)

What Rich said.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 10, 2007)

turmeric said:


> What Rich said.



And what Randy said.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome Guys!!!

Is Chris leaving??? I hope not!


----------



## etexas (Aug 10, 2007)

Our new Mods are cool. I wonder if they know about the new mod beat down........Rich, did you warn them. Evil Chuckle!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm ok with all these guys as long as they don't spend too much time altering other member's posts.
 (Unless of course I deserve it, like right now... I mean, I'm asking for it aren't I.)

On the other hand, some moderators are a little too invasive, like, say, Bawb. Sometimes he just scares me. And what's with that hair? I mean, puhlease!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 10, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## sotzo (Aug 10, 2007)

puritancovenanter said:


> Thanks for your trust guys. I count it a very big privilege to be counted among you all. You all have helped us learn so much. While I am here let me put in a plug for a few Journals I have grown to Love. The 'Reformed Baptist Theological Review' Rich Barcellos edits and the 'Confessional Presbyterian' that Chris Coldwell edits. I would add links but I have to run right now.
> 
> Thanks for the privilege to serve you guys.....
> 
> ...



Randy:

I hope you can use your time as moderator to teach me how to grow a beard like yours! Not quite kingdom work for you, but it would look much better than my meager stubble when I have the ol' pipe lit.

Looking forward to your moderating,
Joel


----------



## tellville (Aug 10, 2007)

Go Go Power Moderators!! Mighty Morphing Power Mod-de-rators!!!!!


----------



## py3ak (Aug 10, 2007)

I believe Rich should be moderated for his lapse in etiquette.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 10, 2007)

py3ak said:


> I believe Rich should be moderated for his lapse in etiquette.





As soon as I figure out the controls I'll be on it!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow...

You appointed three babdist moderators?? Have you been taking drugs again?




But seriously, s'good!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 10, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> Wow...
> 
> You appointed three babdist moderators?? Have you been taking drugs again?
> 
> ...



No drugs. I can gratefully say that I never even puffed, much less inhaled an illegal substance. 

'Twas quite intentional that they're all Baptists.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 10, 2007)

How are we supposed to welcome these new moderators when others amongst our ranks were overlooked despite being superior in every way? 

Therefore the first task of the new moderators should be a censuring of Rich for his egregious and flagrant error.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 10, 2007)

The most flagrant error here ever committed was allowing me to be an Administrator. Talk about being a lion in a den of Daniels!


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 10, 2007)

Poimen said:


> How are we supposed to welcome these new moderators when others amongst our ranks were overlooked despite being superior in every way?
> 
> Therefore the first task of the new moderators should be a censuring of Rich for his egregious and flagrant error.



Pastor Kok, I'm fairly convinced that Rich and the other moderators had 1 Corinthians 6:4 in mind, at least in my case.


----------



## etexas (Aug 10, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> The most flagrant error here ever committed was allowing me to be an Administrator. Talk about being a lion in a den of Daniels!


I like that Rich!.......Permission to use it.........Sir!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 10, 2007)

I didn't make it up. I heard it a few years back. One of my pastors stated that R.C. Sproul was lecturing at Westminster Theological Seminary in Escondido on apologetics. WSCAL is obviously presup and R.C. is not. He made that quip to all the students.


----------



## etexas (Aug 10, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I didn't make it up. I heard it a few years back. One of my pastors stated that R.C. Sproul was lecturing at Westminster Theological Seminary in Escondido on apologetics. WSCAL is obviously presup and R.C. is not. He made that quip to all the students.


I'll get Sprouls permission!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 10, 2007)

Rich,

Did you tell the new mods about the yearly dues?

I'm still making payments...


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 10, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Rich,
> 
> Did you tell the new mods about the yearly dues?
> 
> I'm still making payments...



 I only heard about the moderator boot camp in Death Valley next week.


----------

